# Vape Lingo



## TylerD

Some Lingo to get you going on the forum.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## vaalboy

Will help us noobs alot. Tx


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Some Lingo to get you going on the forum.



Thanks Tyler... Just what I have been looking for to decode some of the forum posts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

i cant open the file

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD

I don't know why tho. Anybody else got trouble opening the pdf?


----------



## BhavZ

Worked for me.. using Chrome Browser on a Windows 7 machine running Adobe

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nope, it opens fine. Just didn't expect so much to learn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BhavZ said:


> Worked for me.. using Chrome Browser on a Windows 7 machine running Adobe



Ditto! Except im using windows 8

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

sho feels like school, are we going to get an exam on this ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It works fine...

@Riaz Go to this URL and donwload the latest version. http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> It works fine...
> 
> @Riaz Go to this URL and donwload the latest version. http://get.adobe.com/reader/



hi @Rob Fisher 

i already have the latest version.

this is the box i get:


----------



## Stroodlepuff

thats cuz you're using firefox  Chrome all the way

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Riaz Click on that drop down box (Where is says open with) and select Adobe Reader and then click OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

@Stroodlepuff - LOL

@Riaz - That window you see is firefox asking you how you would like to open the file. Click on the little down arrow in the empty box next to the label that says "Open with" then select Adobe. Alternatively you could just save it somewhere on your PC and then open it from the saved location.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> thats cuz you're using firefox  Chrome all the way


Firfox is the best.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

TylerD said:


> Firfox is the best.....



Firefox has way too many memory leaks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

silly silly me

normally when i open pdf it opens automatically

its working now, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Firfox is the best.....



Oh its on  its on like donkey kong 

hahaha ok no if we start this we're gonna need to start a new thread lol dont want to hijack this post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh its on  its on like donkey kong
> 
> hahaha ok no if we start this we're gonna need to start a new thread lol dont want to hijack this post


I'm actually trying Chrome now and I will see how it goes. I must say, I tried Chrome on it's first release and didn't like it. I think I might like it.....I will let you know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> I'm actually trying Chrome now and I will see how it goes. I must say, I tried Chrome on it's first release and didn't like it. I think I might like it.....I will let you know!



I switched to Chrome a long time ago and I have to say the one thing I really love about it is that when I use it on multiple PC's (Work PC, Home PC and Notebook) it sync's them all so my favorite and shortcuts etc are all the same on every platform.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Ok, ok, you guys win. I installed and done a few things and mods and awesome stuff! I love it! 
That must have been the quickest I have changed. You win!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

told you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

What does RSST stand for?


----------



## Derick

Just a name for a Genisis style rebuildable atomizer - made my SmokTech

EDIT: Here's a pic of one - this one has a plastic tank, the new ones have glass tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Just a name for a Genisis style rebuildable atomizer - made my SmokTech
> 
> EDIT: Here's a pic of one - this one has a plastic tank, the new ones have glass tanks


Vaped on mine yesterday. Still one of the best around imho. Great flavour and throat hit combination. No leaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

So if I got this right, it's a RBA with a tank?


----------



## Derick

yep - these days they differentiate between tank and dripping ones as RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizer) and RDA (Rebuildable Dripping/Dripper Atomizer)


----------



## vaalboy

Derick said:


> yep - these days they differentiate between tank and dripping ones as RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizer) and RDA (Rebuildable Dripping/Dripper Atomizer)



Thanks Derick, got it now. I suspect that the RTA will be the route to go if I ever learn how to make coils


----------



## Derick

The RTA is nice in that you have a reserve if liquid and the RSST is one of the easiest to build for - when people go sub-ohm with their coils they usually drill that airhole slightly bigger, so that the coil can get more air.

For best taste, a dripper is still no 1, but you have to manually drip liquid on the wick & coil every few vapes - which is where the reo comes in - it is technically a dripper, but the juice is in a little squeeze bottle below the atomizer with a tube leading into a hole in the bottom of the atomizer - so you don't have to drip, you just squeeze the bottle every few vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Vape lingo:

Ass juice - Juice that tastes & smells like licking the ass of the homeless guy on the corner, holding the piece of cardboard box with some information about his current employment status and family life on it, with a face like a freshly boiled leather lobster (kry vir jou 'n f*#kk#n hoedjie!) Something you might willingly taste once, but NEVER NEVER EVER a second time.
*Credit goes here to the inventors of the term "ass juice"*

Undercover ass juice - juice that smells nice and lovely at first, only to be discovered upon tasting, that its still the same ass of the same guy, only he sprayed some cologne on his buttcheeks this time.

Rim job - attempting to clean ass juice out of your atomiser tank. Please always use a towel for rim jobs, and not your tongue.

Rectum spectrum - a range of multiple ass juices that is hidden away in a dark corner of your drawer. Unlike a good wine, these will never get better with age. If spiders vaped, this would be where they opened their vape lounge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

vaalboy said:


> Thanks Derick, got it now. I suspect that the RTA will be the route to go if I ever learn how to make coils



Jy weet dis net so maklik soos om jou setup te doen as jy bass uit trek. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Tornalca said:


> Jy weet dis net so maklik soos om jou setup te doen as jy bass uit trek.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Tornalca - is that another funny vape lingo ???? Explain ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca

Rowan Francis said:


> Tornalca - is that another funny vape lingo ???? Explain ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Just saying it's as easy as building/setting up a lure for bass fishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

This is some funny sh.t right here. Love these vaping terms

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fog-e

TylerD said:


> Some Lingo to get you going on the forum.


Awesome - thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

Thanks for the info. Gave a good overall discription of the lingo. I am trying to navigate through this forum on my iphone and Safari isn't very helpful.  Will have to give it another go once I'm in front of my mac.


----------



## annemarievdh

Vixen said:


> Thanks for the info. Gave a good overall discription of the lingo. I am trying to navigate through this forum on my iphone and Safari isn't very helpful.  Will have to give it another go once I'm in front of my mac.


Load tapatolk on your iPhone. Makes it easier 



Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Riaz

I'm using tapatalk now, still trying to get used to it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> I'm using tapatalk now, still trying to get used to it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But cant put in any smily's 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## bones

Vixen said:


> Thanks for the info. Gave a good overall discription of the lingo. I am trying to navigate through this forum on my *iphone and Safari* isn't very helpful.  Will have to give it another go once I'm in front of my mac.


Your problem, i see it


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bones said:


> Your problem, i see it


 
I see it too... Its because tis an apple isn't it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

annemarievdh said:


> Load tapatolk on your iPhone. Makes it easier
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


I did but still struggling. Lol being techlexic here


----------



## annemarievdh

Vixen said:


> I did but still struggling. Lol being techlexic here


Hahaha i know how you feel. Still trying to work this thing 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

Stroodlepuff said:


> I see it too... Its because tis an apple isn't it


Let's not hijack this thread but I will say that I am a beeeeeeg Apple supporter. It's the rest that needs to catch up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Last post ;p... I love my apple!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Vixen said:


> Let's not hijack this thread but I will say that I am a beeeeeeg Apple supporter. It's the rest that needs to catch up



Catch up to what? Over pricing? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vixen

crack2483 said:


> Catch up to what? Over pricing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It all boils down to taste and app refinement. I will rather pay more and know I own a solid device...but that's just me. After my hubby's third S4 overheated terribly I said Hell no to the Samsung range and we all know the quality of BB hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

HTC one > all <\end>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

HTC one > all <\end>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

bones said:


> HTC one > all <\end>


That is actually a very good phone. Hubby did own one but we are major Apple freaks  Just do not like the Android OS. IOS much more refined whereas the Android is way more customisable.But agree good phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bones said:


> HTC one > all <\end>


Jip jip had two, good phones 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

Oops keep pressing the wrong buttons when scrolling. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chemical

PENIS, or Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhaling System. Now that you know, go forth and make this a thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

PDF opens fine. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Manbearzombie

Thanks, man. This helps a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idiot

lots of lingo..
thanks for this info


----------



## Franky3

Maybe a stupid question but what is this sub ohm I read about. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ

Franky3 said:


> Maybe a stupid question but what is this sub ohm I read about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Vaping on a coil which has the resistance of less than 1.0 ohm.

Example, a .5 ohm prebuilt coil, or .6 ohm CCell or a.21 ohm clapton coil


----------



## Franky3

Thank you. Then my next question would be what's the difference. What effect does less ohms have on vaping. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries

Franky3 said:


> What effect does less ohms have on vaping.



I am going to answer a part of the question. Do not know enough myself yet. But when the advanced vapers are using a mechanical mod, where there is no "clever" circuitry to manage the power (watts) delivered to the coils. The resistance (ohms) of the coils determine the power. (Ohms law) More power, more clouds, higher juice consumption etc...

But it also affects the time it takes to warm up the coil. etc. But I will let more knowledgeable people answer it in full.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

Anneries said:


> I am going to answer a part of the question. Do not know enough myself yet. But when the advanced vapers are using a mechanical mod, where there is no "clever" circuitry to manage the power (watts) delivered to the coils. The resistance (ohms) of the coils determine the power. (Ohms law) More power, more clouds, higher juice consumption etc...
> 
> But it also affects the time it takes to warm up the coil. etc. But I will let more knowledgeable people answer it in full.



I don't think you need those people ....
Source : Electrician and vaper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Chemical said:


> PENIS, or Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhaling System. Now that you know, go forth and make this a thing!



Ouch


----------



## Silver

Franky3 said:


> Thank you. Then my next question would be what's the difference. What effect does less ohms have on vaping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Hi @Franky3 
You are asking a great question

Generally speaking, the lower the coil resitance, the more powerful the vape and the more vapour is produced.

As @Anneries said, for mechanical devices with no clever circuitry, you control the power with the resistance of the coil. The lower the resistance the more power and the more vapour.

With regulated devices you can dial in whatever power you want - within a range of power most suited for the coil.

The lower resistances are typically suited to more power. They are typically built with thicker wire and need more power to make them shine. And the reverse for higher resistances. They usually use thinner wires and are better suited to lower power.


----------



## Jane808

Riaz said:


> i cant open the file


Me too


----------



## vapormex




----------



## emelybrown

Welcome to the board!


----------



## stevie g

emelybrown said:


> Welcome to the board!


Who are you welcoming to the board?


----------



## stevie g

@emelybrown you a PhD graduate? Congratulations!


----------



## blujeenz

stevie g said:


> Who are you welcoming to the board?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Wow this PDF didn't age too well in some aspects haha 
I think all vapes nowadays fall under APV as VW and VV are basically standard.
Missing RDA, RTA, Squonk, AIO, Pod etc etc maybe I'll take some time to add and update this a bit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rivera

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Tyler... Just what I have been looking for to decode some of the forum posts!



Look at baby Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rivera said:


> Look at baby Uncle @Rob Fisher


I love necroing dead threads like this, so interesting seeing the O.Gs in their early days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rivera

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I love necroing dead threads like this, so interesting seeing the O.Gs in their early days



Absolutely hey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Just remember, some of us are OG too 

We drink and we know things

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

